

Confirmed: Obama gets his BlackBerry, no Sectera Edge in sight - frisco
http://www.engadget.com/2009/01/22/confirmed-obama-gets-his-blackberry-no-sectera-edge-in-sight/

======
nailer
I don't quite understand how this could happen. Doesn't Blackberry send all
their email via Canada needlessly, when all Blackberry's competitors don't
suffer from this flaw?

